# Reenlistment questions:help:



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

For you guys. I'm a 42 year old Navy vet (6 years), who now has a hair up my tail to reeinlist. I know I can go reserves , but that not what I want. Only got to talk briefly to my local recruiter, he's really hard to get ahold of. It sounds like the age limit is 34, so with 6 years in that puts me over at 36.(They give credit for time served,I don't know if delayed entry counts for anything.If it does that would put me at 35.) Does anyone know if they'll waive a yr. or two, or if they'll make exceptions to fill critical billets.(Airborne Mine Countermeasures crewman/ aircraft mech.)
Maybe someone has some good contacts. Just checking.:flag:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Anything in the military is waiverable. Prove to them you are still in shape and cando your job. Pass your physical fitness test and it will be hard to force you out if you push it!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Wait and go talk to them again as soon as Obama decides to sent another 40,000 or so over to the sand pit...:biggrin:

May all depend on your MOS....


----------

